# Black Exodus



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

If you search Google Plus for "Black Exodus theme" you'll find a really solid black theme for AOKP build 14. Just a FYI.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

That's for the GSM version of AOKP.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks really good, but I think he pulled the links down for now. Hopefully they come back up.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

jawonder said:


> That's for the GSM version of AOKP.


Would a theme make a difference if it was gsm or cdma? I didnt know that it would. I remember on miui all of the themes worked regardless of what phone you had. If it does that is good to know so I dont foolishly flash something.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

DeviceSettings said:


> Would a theme make a difference if it was gsm or cdma? I didnt know that it would. I remember on miui all of the themes worked regardless of what phone you had. If it does that is good to know so I dont foolishly flash something.


Yes. MIUI is a completely separate beast when it comes to themes.


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

DeviceSettings said:


> Would a theme make a difference if it was gsm or cdma? I didnt know that it would. I remember on miui all of the themes worked regardless of what phone you had. If it does that is good to know so I dont foolishly flash something.


Yes it does he made one which can be used on gsm or lite 'Android Revolution Rom' but the one for AOKP is just for GSM i tried the aokp version there were some stuff missing.


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

Works on CDMA also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CyDetrakD (Jun 29, 2011)

I hope you are working on your sick theme for the codename android rom because i would love it for that rom.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

CyDetrakD said:


> I hope you are working on your sick theme for the codename android rom because i would love it for that rom.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


It's not my theme found it on Google Plus. Wish he would post here. But you can find him on XDA.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

"@NitrozK RT @xdadevelopers Post: [THEME][AOKP M2 GSM & LTE LIVE!]Black Exodus 2.1 by Nitroz[11/01/11] http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=21195247"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## houseboatwayne (Jul 26, 2011)

"@NitrozK BLACK ALL THE THINGS! Sneak peak of 2.2 http://p.twimg.com/AjDN_a8CEAAI-DI.png"


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

2.2 is up for build 17 and it looks outstanding. Check it out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

